# Way oil



## Litshoot (Apr 7, 2021)

Sorry to post as im not sure if this is a common thread like in others, searches havent netted much except that i screwed up. have a jr 9 lathe, and just ordered iso 22 way oil. Should i cancel this quickly for iso 68. it was 5 gallons so im thinking that may be a mistake as a beginner restoring a lathe i dont know how quick im going to go through it. on side ive heard it can also be used as a generic cutting oil. is that a bad idea?


----------



## ShagDog (Apr 7, 2021)

I don't know about the question you raise on the 22 vs 68; but, as a hobbiest, 5 gallons is way (no pun intended) too much for me. I have a gallon that will probably last me forever. In any event, if you can change the order, I would change it to 68. But, I am sure others with more experience will chime in.


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Apr 7, 2021)

A gallon will last a Loooong time. Change the order if you can. If not maybe you can fill some containers and sell some to your friends!
Richard


----------



## Litshoot (Apr 7, 2021)

5 days to arrive, but 30 minutes from time of order is too late to cancel. So who has alternative uses for way oil. can i use it as a cut, maybe oil slick from the back of my car if i become a spy.


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 7, 2021)

You might go through it faster than you think. Depending on how many machines you have and how often you use them. By the time I fill up the oilers on my surface grinder, 2 mills, and the oil cans at both lathes that amounts to at least a quart. Do that a couple of times a year and I can go through a gallon in no time.


----------



## Litshoot (Apr 7, 2021)

NCjeeper said:


> You might go through it faster than you think. Depending on how many machines you have and how often you use them. By the time I fill up the oilers on my surface grinder, 2 mills, and the oil cans at both lathes that amounts to at least a quart. Do that a couple of times a year and I can go through a gallon in no time.


Is that an oil that i can use for all the points on this lathe. the little cups for spindle bearings, coating the screws, gears and ways. Its my only machine and im looking to do hobby amounts of work. well it will be kept moist i guess, does the oil draw in water or go bad?


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 7, 2021)

Don't know about spindle bearings. You would have to see what the manufacture recommends. But it will be fine on the screws and ways. Gears maybe but I think 22 is going to be too thin and not cling like a thicker oil would. As long as you keep the bucket closed the oil should keep indefinitely.


----------



## Canamracecar (Apr 7, 2021)

Way oil should have tackifiers in it to make it tacky (sticky).  You can also use it for chainsaw bar oil.


----------



## pacifica (Apr 7, 2021)

Litshoot said:


> Sorry to post as im not sure if this is a common thread like in others, searches havent netted much except that i screwed up. have a jr 9 lathe, and just ordered iso 22 way oil. Should i cancel this quickly for iso 68. it was 5 gallons so im thinking that may be a mistake as a beginner restoring a lathe i dont know how quick im going to go through it. on side ive heard it can also be used as a generic cutting oil. is that a bad idea?


I find Vactra 2(iso 68) a little thin for mill and lathe horizontal surfaces, to make it stickier I add about 10-20 % Husqvarna chain bar oil. It is easily available at Lowes and is a good price. For vertical surfaces I add even more bar oil. Make sure you have good wipers or the sticky stuff catches and holds chips.Also helps to clean often, which is more difficult in a commercial working environment.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 7, 2021)

South Bend specifies 3 different oils. You can buy all 3 in appropriate quantities here:


			South Bend Lathe Recommended A B C Oils – Blue Chip Machine Shop
		





pacifica said:


> I find Vactra 2(iso 68) a little thin for mill and lathe horizontal surfaces, to make it stickier I add about 10-20 % Husqvarna chain bar oil. It is easily available at Lowes and is a good price. For vertical surfaces I add even more bar oil. Make sure you have good wipers or the sticky stuff catches and holds chips.Also helps to clean often, which is more difficult in a commercial working environment.


I believe Vactra 2 has been reformulated for continuously pumped CNC machines. It is not as tacky as it used to be. I am using reclaimed Vactra 2 for way oil and bar and chain oil. I like the idea of using commercial B&C oil to improve the "tackiness"


----------



## Litshoot (Apr 7, 2021)

Would a 9a use the same oils as my jr.  I can find any manuals for mine and have been told they are different models.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Apr 7, 2021)

Litshoot said:


> Would a 9a use the same oils as my jr.  I can find any manuals for mine and have been told they are different models.


Yes


----------



## Janderso (Apr 7, 2021)

I use the Vactra 2 Way oil from Mobil.
I agree with Jeeper, you may be surprised how much you go through. 
In my experience, I used very little with my South bend 13 and Bridgeport.
With the pump in the apron and the lever type all in one oiler on the mill, I go through a gallon in about 6 months. I figure, too much is better than not enough. I'm sure I over oil but that's ok.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Litshoot (Apr 7, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Yes


So apparently i bought the oil for the spindles and bearing, type a by the link. now need type now need oil for covered gears, drive spindle and ways

pacifica:
 i think im worse off than commercial, i do grinding and plasma cutting in the same room so smoke and grinding dust. i was thinking of having a cover, now im thinking making a cabinet to keep it in.


----------



## aliva (Apr 7, 2021)

I use chain saw bar oil, buy it by the liter.
I couldn't find way oil locally.


----------



## pacifica (Apr 8, 2021)

Litshoot said:


> So apparently i bought the oil for the spindles and bearing, type a by the link. now need type now need oil for covered gears, drive spindle and ways
> 
> pacifica:
> i think im worse off than commercial, i do grinding and plasma cutting in the same room so smoke and grinding dust. i was thinking of having a cover, now im thinking making a cabinet to keep it in.


I have a similar issue-not a very big work space and no real separation between work areas.


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 8, 2021)

One can put STP oil treatment into any oil as a tackifier.


----------



## sdelivery (Apr 8, 2021)

aliva said:


> I use chain saw bar oil, buy it by the liter.
> I couldn't find way oil locally.


I buy bar and chain oil at the dollar store and dilute it a little with sae 30 oil also from the dollar store....
2.00 plus tax for 1/2 a gallon of way oil.


----------

